

Please advise a young dev who doesn't have enough work to do - 3minus1

Hello, I'll try to keep this brief. I recently started my second job as a web dev. The first was mostly Classic ASP and this new job is all service oriented architecture, n-tiered applications. It's basically larger more sophisticated apps, which is great and I am learning a lot.
======
johnsocs
'It's basically larger more sophisticated apps, which is great and I am
learning a lot.' - Please describe the issue here..

~~~
3minus1
I am learning, but how much more could I be learning if I had something to do
more than 30% of the time?

